# [Adobe Premiere] Bildgröße



## vipey (10. Juni 2003)

Also ihr könnt mich von mir aus dumm nennen und so aber ich mach halt nich viel mit Premiere... Suche funktioniert momentan auch nich "Fehler 500: Script konnte nicht fehlerfrei ausgeführt werden"

Aber egal; ich hab folgendes Anliegen.

Wenn ich ein Bild importiere ( 150x150 pixel ) dann wird das automatisch auf die Größe des Videos getrimmt ( 640x460 pixel )
Wie kann ich das umgehen ? Wie schaff ich, dass das Bild wirklich nur 150 Pixel hoch ist ? Das nervt mich total 

Danke für Antworten


----------



## goela (10. Juni 2003)

Mit den PAN-Videofilter!

Schau Dir mal folgendes Tutorial an. Müsste Dir bei Deinem Problem weiterhelfen!

PAN-Filter


----------



## vipey (10. Juni 2003)

Bevor ich mir das ganze jetzt auf Englisch durchles: 
Gibts keine Möglichkeit einfach das Bild zu "resizen", bzw einfach eine Möglichkeit, dass das Bild nich verzerrt wird sondern, dass die orig. Größe erhalten bleibt ?

Ich weiß nicht ob das da beschrieben ist, ich bin einfach nur zu faul so viel Text durchzulesen. Es müsste doch ne stinknormale Option geben Oo


----------



## brecht (10. Juni 2003)

bin mir nicht sicher ob die bildgröße beibehalten wird - aber ein versuch ist es wert - einfach den Clip (das bild) in der Timeline markieren, dann rechten mausklick - und dort die einstellung seitenverhältnis beibehalten anwählen -


----------



## vipey (10. Juni 2003)

das ermöglicht nur, das die verhältnisse beibehalten werden.
es muss doch irgendwo nen punkt geben wo man die gröe von was importiertem egal ob video oder bild ändern kann ... *confused*


----------



## goela (10. Juni 2003)

Mir ist nichts bekannt! Premiere skaliert leider die BMPs immer auf Videogrösse! Leider!


----------



## vipey (10. Juni 2003)

is kein bmp is n jpg :>

ne aber egal dann muss ichs wohl so machen das ich nen bild in 640x480 mach und das transparent ... so das mein bild an der gewünschsten stelle is


----------

